# Do you see others knitting?



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I never see anyone else knitting. 

All the places we've talked about, waiting rooms, hospitals, parks, I never see a soul knitting unless I go to a yarn shop. I'm always the only one. 

Granted I live in Florida part time, but South Florida is full of transplanted northeners. What gives? 

And in my whole life, I'm 63, I have never seen a person, in the flesh before me, knitting a sock. 
Who is knitting all those sock patterns? 

I was just thinking maybe I should make up a couple of 'kits' and go sit at a dog park or something and see if I can make a convert! 

I guess I'll have to form a group.

Betsy H


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, i know, in my area i don't think anybody does any needlecraft. when my son was little i took him to the barber and i took my crocheting with me and he said it was nice to see a lady knitting. (he thought i was knitting, but i do knit to.) my mom knits though. but that is why this forum is so nice. there are actually alot people on this forum showing their projects, making comments, some making us chuckle with some comments they make, and asking questions. i like this forum website.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Make one convert!


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I have never seen anyone else knit either, but when I was a little girl and money was hard to get, the lady that lived upstairs to us used to knit my socks, she would knit them in dark grey wool, (very servicable!!) but I hated them as all my school friends wore white shop bought ones. My mum said I always had to say 'thank you, they are lovely' because it saved her buying them.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

I very occasionally see someone knitting, but it's rare. I remember a young woman at Union Station in downtown DC a few years ago and a woman knitting in the row behind me before a concert a few months ago. 

When we lived in Italy, there were women knitting everywhere. Groups would be in the parks with their kids and grandkids, all sitting on the benches knitting. And there were yarn shops everywhere. And pattern books coming out all the time with sophisticated patterns. It was nice.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Every once in a while I will see someone knitting... usually somewhere when I forgot my knitting.LOL

there was a new employee at my old job a few years ago who everyone thought we should be friends because we both knitted. NOT she was and as far as i still know such a witch and a major knitting snob.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I live in Central California and have never seen anyone knit in public.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I too have not seen knitters in public, but I sure have a lot of people watch me when I take mine out to work on. About 35 years ago I worked for IRS in Omaha, NE and one of the secretary's crocheted an afghan on her 2 breaks and lunch hour. I wanted to learn to do that (it was a ripple afghan) so she taught me and we crocheted together every day. It eventually grew to three.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Funny isn't it. Supposed to be such a ressurgence in knitting and you don't see people doing it, or any handiwork in public. 

Maybe if you were a NYC commuter on the trains, etc. So many people use down( and up) time to text and fiddle with apps and Ipods. You could knit and listen to your tunes. They listen to music anc text! If I want sore thumbs I want them from knitting. 

I'd play an audio boook and knit, but I have to turn it on in the room, I hate those earphones, because I think they make you deaf...I'm too old to want help with that process. 

BH


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I see people knitting and crochet in public here. Not everywhere, but mostly at The hospital waiting areas such as ICU and CCU.
I saw a lady the other day, while I was taking a walk in the park, crocheting and her friend was knitting.What surprised me was the were both younger, I say between 20-25!
But I smiled!
I often go to the park either with my grandchildren, or buy myself when the weather is nice and just have lunch, read a book, take photos of the beautiful landscape, etc.

I'm thinking next time I will make a small bag to go, for my "Park" Projects. maybe dishcloth, pot holders etc.
Myra


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i agree the a lady above: i'm 47 yrs. old. my mother knits so naturally i knit. but first i learned crocheting i just started knitting 4 yrs. ago. i love it. i'm enjoying knitting socks which i will show you all soon. i don't see young people knitting or crocheting in my neighborhood. the only young person that i know of that crochets is my son's girlfriend.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I keep a small knitting bag with me at all times. I keep it with my purse and I take it everywhere. I usually am knitting a pair of socks or a small baby item and if not those items I put the cotton yarn in my bag and work on dishcloths for gifts later. I feel lost without my knitting with me.


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

The last time I saw someone else knitting, besides myself, was on a bus on my way home from work. I saw her knitting and I said, "OH, you knit too"?! I sat down next to her, and we talked about knitting the whole ride to the first bus stop (which was only about 10 minutes). But it's very rare that I see anyone else knitting or chocheting other than the knitting store. 

I do have a friend in another state who crochets and knits, and when we're on the phone, we love to talk about patterns, stitches, and we send each other pictures of potential patterns we'll try out. I think it's very exciting, especially when you just cannot wait to get back to that special project you're working on.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I don't know if this counts, but very often in movies you see characters knitting. In THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH a woman appears to be using DP needles to knit a sock during the circus! And in the Joan Hickson Miss Marple movies, she is always knitting something-usually something pink-and she appears to knit in the English style which would make great sense. Lately, I've noticed lots of characters knitting in movies. My husband has commented on this too. I just started doing this in February, so he notices it now too. At lease 2 of my students have knitted something-usually a scarf-but they always say they don't like knitting. They are sophomores, so I guess there are lots of other things to claim their attention!!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have my knitting with me where ever I go. Even on the Harley. The only time I see another knitter is when I go to a lys. Mark tells me I am being "anti social" when I knit, but I knit and talk, so what is the problem?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Marzoli said:


> Well, I don't know if this counts, but very often in movies you see characters knitting. In THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH a woman appears to be using DP needles to knit a sock during the circus! And in the Joan Hickson Miss Marple movies, she is always knitting something-usually something pink-and she appears to knit in the English style which would make great sense. Lately, I've noticed lots of characters knitting in movies. My husband has commented on this too. I just started doing this in February, so he notices it now too. At lease 2 of my students have knitted something-usually a scarf-but they always say they don't like knitting. They are sophomores, so I guess there are lots of other things to claim their attention!!!


Do you also notice how many times the actresses are supposed to be knitting but you can tell that they are just moving the needles? You hear about actors learning to ride horses or play an instrument or something for a part - why can't they learn to knit?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've taken my knitting with me when I wait for dr appoints for myself and my mom.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, but what do we DO about this? 

I had asked my twenty-something LYS gal about this. Did she see knitters outside the store? 

No, she said. Not in Florida anyway. 

Maybe if we had bumper stickers or something?

"Honk and wave your needles if you are a knitter."

or 

"I'll forget about your lousy driving,if you'll tell me about your knittting!" 


I asked my brother if he thought I could go to the dog park with him to recruit knitters. 

He gave me a funny look, and said, 

"It's a free country, Sister, whatever knocks you out." 

But he said most of the women who went there had multiple dogs.

These women are already collectors--that means they'd be prone to stashing. 

This might be a knitting group ready to happen. 

I think I'll take some give-away needles and yarn,and a catchy sign. 
I'll sit on the bench, set out the stuff and put the sign up next to me. 

"Free lesson! 
Get the knit scoop, while your doggies go poop." 

I had another slogan, it rhymed with knit, but it wasn't very polite, so I changed it to poop. 

What do you think? 

In fun, BH


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I don't see many people knitting in our little area either. I know we have alot of ladies in our parish that knit and crochet but I've never seen them do it in public. Odd.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

BH

I think that is awsome!! LOL

I would love to see people's reaction!! 

Good Luck with it!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I like so many of us, carry my knitting everywhere. I have seen on a couple of occasions people doing some form of fiber work. I used to carry my counted cross stitch and work on that everywhere. Now, I have seen some doing cross stitch and some crocheting and I asked what pattern a woman was working on for a quilt she was working on in the waiting room of a hospital. I used to work in a large office and brought my knitting or some other project to work with me. I would be in the break area working on it. The next day I saw others had caught on that the few minutes for a break could be put to good use. And if you took the hour for lunch versus the half that so much more could be done. I had several people ask if I would make them one thing or another. I hate to say no but had to as I was in the middle of doing mittens for all of my nieces and nephews and that included the greats. And the scarfs for gifts for those I worked with.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Good observation Seafox
I knit in doctor's offices, PT appts, and at meetings.......I never see anyone else knitting. A woman came over to me and told me I knit the way she did (Portuguese) but she was not knitting. 
This is the DC area.....lots of yarn shops....many of you are from this area...maybe no knitters ever get sick!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't see others knitting in public, but my knitting always creates comments and interest. I have taught several to knit because of this. I do see lots of people knit in organized settings, charity groups, senior groups, private homes and a stitching group I started at a local fabric store in their classroom. The social aspect of a group is probably very appealing to many, like the old quilting bees. I like to be social, but have to have hands busy if I am awake. Therefore, a project goes with me always.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I'm 63 years old. Lived in Baltimore, Md for 15 years and now living in home state WV. I wanted to knit since I was 22 and never knew anyone or saw anyone knit. Mom taught me to crochet when I was 12.


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Good observation Seafox
> I knit in doctor's offices, PT appts, and at meetings.......I never see anyone else knitting. A woman came over to me and told me I knit the way she did (Portuguese) but she was not knitting.
> This is the DC area.....lots of yarn shops....many of you are from this area...maybe no knitters ever get sick!!!!!


Hi Naughty Knitter....do you ever frequent Fibre Space in Old Town Alexandria?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

seafox said:


> I never see anyone else knitting.
> 
> All the places we've talked about, waiting rooms, hospitals, parks, I never see a soul knitting unless I go to a yarn shop. I'm always the only one.
> 
> ...


I do see alot of people in various waiting rooms knitting or crocheting.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame


It's interesting that quite a few of Gen Y girls are starting to get into it -- I think it's to do with the fact that scarves are currently popular as a fashion accessory with that age group.

Unfortunately though, many of their mothers never learnt how to knit and couldn't teach then, so when I was outed as a knitter, I had heaps of requests from younger work colleagues for lessons in the office at lunch time.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I work in a public library and every couple of weeks there's a girl in her late teens who comes in and sits knitting for a few hours


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

I do, I do, I take my knitting or crocheting with me everywhere!! Just ask my husband!! It goes more places with me than he does!! ha-ha


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I saw a lady from Germany knitting in the doctors waiting room yesterday. We struck up an instant conversation. Also, in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn, New York (the Russian area) you can see women lined up outside their apartment building on the side walks knitting. They sit there all day.


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Never seen another knitter on plane, in hospital different areas, doctor's offices, etc. Several women at our church knit during meetings and at our book club meetings. And, yes, people are always curious as to what one is knitting at all places, even the church groups where there are other knitters. B/T/W: Does anyone tat? A lady at the church was tatting. I had heard of it but never saw it done. :?:


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Never see anyone knitting except at our church functions: I.E. meetings and book club. However, wherever I knit I am always asked what I am knitting. B/T/W: Does anyone out there tat? A woman at our book club was tatting. I had heard of it but never saw anyone tatting. :?:


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Have you heard about World Wide Knit in Public Day? Go to www.wwkipday.com and see if there are any events planned in your area.

A few years ago I attended a local Knit in Public event in my city (St. John's, Newfoundland). From that beginning a knitting group started and is still going strong. We meet every week at the public library and bring our knitting. We have no agenda, no officers, no rules. We range in age from probably thirty-somethings to eighty-somethings. I've met lots of new people, been helped with my knitting and helped others with their knitting.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

One place I always find other knitters is at model railroad shows! My husband is a modeler so we go to a lot of shows. I do a quick tour around--he has to look at every tiny detail, so takes MUCH longer than I do. I'll find a seat somewhere off to the side and pull out my knitting. At one show there were about six of us sitting together doing crafts.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I work with a lady who crochets ... she will bring her project to work, she doesn't knit, only crochet. Another lady I work with does embroidery, then another got inspired to learn to crochet, she is making a blanket for a grandbaby due in Oct. 
Other than that, I don't see many people knitting or crocheting either.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am with you all, I don't see anyone knitting...EXCEPT one day while driving through central Oregon. I was sitting in the passenger seat happily knitting away on a sock when a big 4x4 truck passed us. The lady in the passenger seat looked down at us, smiled and held up a sock she was knitting too. We had a good laugh. So I wasn't really the only one!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

seafox said:


> I never see anyone else knitting.
> 
> All the places we've talked about, waiting rooms, hospitals, parks, I never see a soul knitting unless I go to a yarn shop. I'm always the only one.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, I saw a lady knitting on the train the other day. But like most of you it isn't a very common sight here. There used to be a man in our old church who brought his darning and other mending to church meetings. Actually we didn't really want to see his underpants, but he seemed happy enough!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I work with a lady who crochets ... she will bring her project to work, she doesn't knit, only crochet. Another lady I work with does embroidery, then another got inspired to learn to crochet, she is making a blanket for a grandbaby due in Oct.
> Other than that, I don't see many people knitting or crocheting either.


When I first starting working a "few" years ago, a woman used to be on my bus and she was always crocheting something huge!. I asked her what it was going to be and she was making an heirloom tablecloth for her daughter's wedding day. I used to sit behind her and learned to crochet looking over her shoulder. A lady I knew used to knit and crochet on the bus as it took about 45 minutes into town. I gradually got game enough to try and read a pattern and learned when I was pregnant with my first child. I made her quite a few things which were passed down along the line in my family. Last year there was a craze on the fake fur scarves.
I taught my next door neighbour to crochet as she could only knit and always wanted to learn. She ended up making 11 double bed granny square blankets. I used to start her off. Sadly she passed away in November of last year. Her daughter (who knits not crochet) gave me a whole stash of her wool and in one bag I found 14 started squares and a partly finished square.
I may get to finish it one day.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I think we should all bring it out in public in order to entice people to begin.

We have to change the image, also. People do not realize how intelligent you have to be and how relaxing it is. The college students do it more now. It is usually a woman's activity so it leaves out the men and boys. Therefore, it does not catch on so readily. 

It is also time-consuming and it is an art. Design is so much fun.

Schools should begin teaching children at very young ages to do the needle-arts. Everybody should know how to keep busy themselves and the skill of creating gives the best feeling!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I spend a lot of time in doctor waiting rooms and at the hospital since my significant other has renal cell cancer, and I see quite a few people knitting. I see very few crocheting, so when my take-along project is crocheting I get a lot of comments about people's mothers and grandmothers who used to do that! 

I belong to a chapter of the Crochet Guild of America and we recently had a crochet along on the commuter trains. I was unable to go, but quite a few spent the bulk of the day on various commuter lines crocheting away and had a ball.

Karen


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,at several square dances during the winter I saw a woman working on a scarf;granted,a simple and straight knit project,but she had indeed brought her knitting with her!I live in SE New York,the dance was in New Jersey...


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I served jury duty (briefly) recently. There was a big discussion here about whether my knitting would be allowed in the court house. I think I ended up bringing crocheting? Anyway, there was another lady there with knitting, so I sat next to her in the jury room. We talked a bit. There is another avid knitter and spinner who brings busy work to the soup kitchen where I volunteer. We have swapped patterns and always bring our finished projects to show each other.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in a small town, and I don't even know any knitters. I used to know one, but she died. I would like to know some knitters and maybe get together to knit. I did also once know a teacher who knitted, but after her retirement, she lives in another state most of the time. I am going to think about an advertisement and maybe start a monthly group.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't see the crafts anywhere either. I am usually the only one in the waiting room knitting or crocheting a prayer shawl. Alos get asked, everytime, what I am making and how beautiful it is. The ladies also comment on how they used to knit but now are not able to. Due to arthritis or macular degeneration.


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

I rarely see people knitting in public. When I do, people look at me in wonder. Some smile and some shake their head. I tell you it helps pass the time when you are waiting in the doctor's office or just relaxing in a park. My granddaughters want to learn, they liked the scarves and hats I sent them. Unfortunately, I live in VA and they live in CA, so I see them rarely.


----------



## sjlajsb (May 11, 2011)

I have been knitting for thirty three years, and this year, I made my first socks {other than Christmas stockings}. So far I have made four pair. I really like making them now, and my husband LOVES them. He wears them around the house like slippers. The only problem is that he wears the heels out in them quite quickly. Any suggestions?


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Other than my scheduled knitting groups (I've been in 2, and I know there are at least 3 in town, the 2 I found by encounter were meeting in bookstores), I have seen 3 people knit. Two was at work (though I've taken flack for doing that), and one was manning a booth at a public festival. (Not knitting-- Scouting stuff).


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

LaGato said:


> Does anyone tat? A lady at the church was tatting. I had heard of it but never saw it done. :?:


I saw a lady tat once. Although she was a friend, I never did see the finished product (She said it was going to be part of a costume)

I'm playing with the idea of tatting structured lace, done as Irish Crochet (crochet thin thread around a thick one). It should work, and I've never seen it.


----------



## FLaME (May 14, 2011)

I agree, never see anyone knitting when I'm out. However, I am in S FL part time as well, so I may run in to you at some point. I will be the one knitting. Take mine with me...as my mom always did. It seems I've spent so much time waiting that I learned to always have it with me and the time passes much more quickly....and pleasantly!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

seafox said:


> I never see anyone else knitting.
> 
> All the places we've talked about, waiting rooms, hospitals, parks, I never see a soul knitting unless I go to a yarn shop. I'm always the only one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I see people knitting all the time and when I bring out my knitting, I always get questions. I've taught several people at work to knit and so the 'seeds' spread. I think you need to live in an area that uese public transportation to see my knitters. I work for a bus company and on every bus there is at least one knitter. I also belong to a group that meets weekly to knit. Keep your eyes open--there are needles and yarn everywhere


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I see people knitting or crocheting quite a bit. Usually in waiting rooms at the doctors office. One day I was waiting for a haircut and I had mine with me and a lady had brought her son in and she was working on a scarf. Yesterday I was in the waiting room at the surgery center (my partner was having bladder surgery) and I had brought my stitching. This lady came over and was just fascinated by it. She was a knitter and she was working on a prayer shawl. I remember one day at the dcotor's office this lady had a huge afghan with her.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere -- doctor's appointments, meetings, square dances. I know some people have been encouraged to take up knitting by seeing other knitters at dances. At one dance last year, there were 5 of us knitting during the breaks.
Betty


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't see anyone knitting here either, but there are a couple of groups who meet regularly in town to knit for charity. Asking at the library, was a good way for me to meet these people. I am considered a rarity however, because I know how to knit socks - you're right, I don't know where the other sock knitters are...


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

the only other knitters are in my clubhouse or my daughters. people think we are crazy when we go long distances for yarn shows and wool festivals. they think that i can just whip something and always ask me to make them a sweater or scarfs and mittens for their grandkids. when i tell them the price of the yarn they tend to back-off. i would never ask for extra money for my time. its hard to get them to understand the price of yarn.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Sock knitters are all over!!Socks are a perfect summer project or one to take on the go, the beach, a concert, anywhere!!


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

I just started knitting last year with simple projects, baby hat, baby blanket, scarves. And Bonbarnie you are correct, my friends are asking for scarves and sweaters. It's a compliment that they like my work, even though it is very simple. At the same time, it takes time to get a project going. 
What I found out too is that I don't like doing the same project twice, perhaps because I want to learn new stitches and patterns.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I was in my LYS and I asked the thirty year old who is their knitting guru who taught her to knit. 

She said her grandmother had taught her. 
She said, "You know it skips a generation because mothers are too busy, but grandmothers have time. 

I told her my grandmother had indeed taught me to sew, and I learned to knit from older cousins, but now that I think about this I think it is not just that. I mean, that is one of many answers.

I think my mother never learned to sew because her mother sewed everything she needed sewing. If your mother knits, maybe you don't need to--you just ask Mom for a new pink scarf. Nowadays grandmother's can be as busy with things as moms, so who will be the teachers? It may not only have to jump a generationit may have to move outside the family circle entirely. 
Lots of somebodys are knitting out thereI may not see them, but they are buying yarn and patterns and making great things and supporting a huge industry. I guess one could find out just what the demographic is by asking yarn companies and businesses that center on knitting.

Who the knitters of today are is one thing, but who will be the knitters of the future ?

I believe that since time immemorial humans have created better ways to clothe and feed us. Even the barest necessities have been imbued with creativity and made with love. God has allowed us to have handcrafts and pass down what it means to hand make something in all its complex concepts. 
My point is that as carriers of the flame, the ones who hold this craft dear to our hearts,it would be nice if we really tried to encourage the spread of knitting and crochet and handwork to the next generation and the one after that. I guess I sound way to much like a zealot, but if you think of all the positive things knitting gives you as a person, and you look around at this hectic world, I think it has a place that needs to be jealously guarded in our heritage. 

I was jesting a bit in the dog park post, but I do carry a small kit with me, so I am prepared. I give it away. I cast it onno need for that at firstand give the yarn and the needles away. I'm making kits for my nieces who have shown interest and are knitting a little. Nice yarn, and trendy, but easy patterns. Times are tough and I have yarn I'm not using and extra needles. 

Knitwear is hot, cowls were real big and they are easy. So is some of the knitted 'jewelry' those skinny scarves. Those are nifty starter projects. So if we get, as Crazycatlady says, some Gen Y gals interested, maybe they will stick with it. 

I say we make a quiet, private pledge to try to help calm this riotous world with knitting! 
BH


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, many people don't understand that "nice" yarn costs money and they don't appreciate the hours involved. I usually knit for myself now since I found a lacy baby shawl that I had knit for my sister-in-law's new baby, and which had taken me 9 months to knit, rolled up in a ball in a dresser drawer, totally unappreciated.


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

I see my daughter knitting as much as she can with two little boys. There were eleven women from England on a trip I took to Alaska. One was knitting socks like a machine, and most of the others found shops to buy their quilting supplies. The train trip from Fairbanks to our cruise ship afforded them a lot of time to do their crafts. Recently, I saw an older women (probably around my age) knitting in the dentist's office while she waited. In the future everytime I see a knitter, I will engage with her until I see a man. Then I will surely engage with him.


----------



## DonnaLucas (Mar 19, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere, it's a great conversation starter.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi. I live in central Florida winters and in central North Carolina summers. I have not seen anyone knitting in public, but in yarn shops and groups. I taught my granddaughter to knit and she took her scarf she was knitting everywhere. Her teenage friends would ask her what she was doing and she was eager to share her new talent with them. I am so proud of her. I take my knitting in the car, grandkids ball games etc. I hope others will too.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I always have my knitting with me even on my motorcycle. I don't usually see others knitting either but always get lots of comments. I live in northern Florida and we do stitch n pitch at the cubs baseball game. It's fun and a good way to get together. I teach at a local library for an after school program for teens and they have a knitting club at their high school and knit on their lunch period. So keep on knitting in public and you might inspire others to do the same.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Why is it you never see commercials on cable or tv for yarn products or any crochet projects.
It's time the yarn companies spent some of their profits on
turning people back on to the needlecraft world.
I think we should start a suggestion box for all the yarn companies.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

They do advertise on the knitting daily program. It's on Friday at 12:30 here in Florida. But what a good idea I'd much rather see a crafting related commercial instead of all the lawyer adds we have here in the sunshine state. Knit on!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Why is it you never see commercials on cable or tv for yarn products or any crochet projects.
> It's time the yarn companies spent some of their profits on
> turning people back on to the needlecraft world.
> I think we should start a suggestion box for all the yarn companies.


Yes!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Why is it you never see commercials on cable or tv for yarn products or any crochet projects.
> It's time the yarn companies spent some of their profits on
> turning people back on to the needlecraft world.
> I think we should start a suggestion box for all the yarn companies.


Yes!!


----------



## Beatriceaun (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Betsy
Are you a sock knitter?
I have been trying to knit a sock, but my daughters dog will get into the knitting if I leave it in a bag on the floor unattended and get the needle out.
I can knit sweaters on the round needles, baby blankets, scarves.
My dad knew how to knit and rug hook.
I take after my dad, but I don't know how to pick up dropped stitches unlike him.
Good Luck
Janet


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

While walking to my job at the library I cross paths with a man carrying his daily stuff and knitting socks. DPNs and walking? I don't think I would ever even try that, but he seems in complete control of everything.
While standing guard in the art gallery a high school class came walking through and one of the guys (very good looking) walked by crocheting. He had his yarn in his back pocket and the yarn went over his shoulder. I was impressed!
I live in an old but trendy neighborhood and last week I spotted my first yarn bomb ~ around a bike rack! It was great!
So I think they're out there lurking somewhere.
Happy Weekend :thumbup:


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a real good question. I know they have ads on the craft channels, but people watching there are already aware. 

Demographics I guess. Big bucks to run ads on TV. It's a niche play. 

I see all these kids out there with the attention span of a fly, and just know knitting would help. 
Although if you saw all the "starts" in my baskets, and the fewer number of finishes, you'd say I have the same problem. 

But making things holds a universal appeal, it may not kick back in until retirement, but learning things like this young is good for kids and teenagers, and everyone has some forced down time, no matter how busy they are. They have to wait sometime, someplace. Knitting makes it fun.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

obsessiveknitter said:


> Naughty Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Good observation Seafox
> ...


Hi Obsessive Knitter, 
I have not been there recently......I knit baby clothes for charity and someone gave me 2 garbage bags filled with baby yarn!!! I like the store and she has a great marketing plan. 
I see you also make jewelry.....so do I. I live in Alexandria too. There is a "meet up" knit group in Alexandria but I have never gone to it. I have a group here in Montebello but we only meet twice a month. Would be fun to have a group that you knit with weekly.
Ena


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

For me, I like many of you do see one or two 'older' knitter.But one day in church a young woman (younger than this 54 y/o) knitting before service. I asked her what she was making. She was making a sweater. She says she also
crochets. After that I have been knitting. I knitted hats, scarves,pot holders,dshcloths,preemie hats and booties. My Mom taught my sisters and I (5) how to knit when we were younger but 44 years later I'm loving it. We started a group at my church with just 6 right now making afghans and lap quilts. I also am handicapped. So its a little hard to crochet one handed. Thanks for the great idea. I like this place. Have a great day.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarn bombing! That is the coolest thing. The gaffiti guys might go for that. Have you seen that kniteed skeleton? Google knitted skeleton I bet it comes up. Incredible. 

To Janet----I'm a fairly new sock knitter , but I love it. Especially kids socks. Instant gratification. The whole process is fun. Gussets send me! 

The last dog I adopted--I'm a failed foster dog mom, I now have four little dogs--ruined my sweetest #3 rosewood needles and chewed up a sock in the works. 
I kept her anyway. And I hope I learned my lesson. I love the look of a bulging knitting basket, but I cover it up now. Dogs must like knitting because it smells of us, and I don't suppose that can tell a knitting needle from a stick. 

If you have trouble picking up stitches, get out a crochet hook and watch on YouTube. Once you get the hang of it, it is so very, very freeing and empowering. You don't have such a heart attack when you drop a bunch. 

I am going to look for a formal group here next fall when I return. There is one in So Miami, but it is way far away and meets at night. 
I am thinking of maybe trying to start one at the local library. I donate knitting books to them. Nothing close to me. I had such a good time in the yarn shop yesterday. 

Betsy H


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I have found that knitting is a great conversation starter. I have taken my knitting to Europe. When I knitted in a park or public place, many people would stop to comment and I would make new friends! When I see others knitting, I always ask what they are working on.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I see people knitting and crocheting on the Chicago Metra onn a regular basis. It is one of the reasons I started knitting again. Everything is attached so it is harder to drop something and loose it. I tried hand piecing in my quilting but I lost a piece in between the seats and could not retrieve it!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to take my tatting with me whereever I would go to work on. As I am waiting in thumb surgery and not able to tat I have been taking my knitting. My sister-in-law does knitting classes at the school where she lives! She generally teaches the upper elementary and jr high.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I live in NY, and on the bus I've seen people knitting before, usually they're elderly, with a grandchild with them. But none the less I've seen a few. It's a shame that more people don't knit now, especially crocheting... It's a dying art, and only a few of us do it.


----------



## annie_bundy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have shown a few friends at the last nursing home where I work how to knit including a young man who was very good but never met any one before that !!!


----------



## PattyT (May 9, 2011)

I agree with the above, I was knitting in a waiting room when an older man walked by and said, " I haven't seen someone doing that in many years."
I knit newborn baby hats for the hospitals which are easy to carry with you at all times, so I too knit wherever I have to wait.


----------



## pamortrud (Feb 24, 2011)

I was at the VA hospital with my husband and while in the waiting room saw 3 people doing hand work. Both knitting. One was working on a baby blanket and one on socks! I had not taken my work with me that day, but we were all soon talking about our projects..


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I am knitting socks on 4 needles. And I even do it in public. Not many comments -- people may figure that a person knitting is too weird to bother. Who is that knit wit?
To avoid SSS (second sock syndrome -- where you are so sick of doing one, that you can't face finishing the other), I do both at the same time. I use two sets of needles, knit a few inches on one, then on the other. I am making up the pattern as I go along, so this way they both match. May try the two-needle cable way one of these days.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Betsy and Beth,

You both sound so much like me. Whenever I like to do something, I want everybody to do it and I am so enthusiastic!

Question: What kind of yarn do you use for socks - what is the most enjoyable - self striping or regular yarn?

Thank you.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Betsy and Beth,

You both sound so much like me. Whenever I like to do something, I want everybody to do it and I am so enthusiastic!

Question: What kind of yarn do you use for socks - what is the most enjoyable - self striping or regular yarn?

Thank you.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm new to this site but love it so far! I hpe this works. I see people in waiting rooms who knit. I bring my socks (small stuff) to school board meetings, village board meetings and my Current Topics group. Since I've begun doing so, others have joined.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Yesterday we were sitting on the River Walk in San Antonio (TX)- DH was reading his Kindle and I was knitting. I didn't see another soul doing either of these activities and when the boats came by us - constantly - there was not one woman (or man) that showed the slightest interest in what I was doing.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Where are you in NY. I'm "upstate." It's cold here in the winters so we see more knitters. I've decided that summer is for lace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My friend took up knitting her son told her he thought only old ladies knit. My oldest granddaughter thinks only stores can provide her needs. I have learned to knit for my daughter-inlaws. They love everthing I make. This christmas my daughter-inlaw crocheted a lovely afghan for me. She sat by me and was so happy , I loved it so.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I started with Patons Troy FX in different colorways. 
I like the wooley feeling of it, and the colorchanges, but they are not really stripes but melding bands of color. The socks don't end up matching well--at least mine didn't, I guess you could plan it out better. Okay by me. 

I have some lovely soft stuff, and I love the colorful variegated yarns.

I like the tonal almost solid ones for patterns. 

For my first kid's socks I used Jelli Beenz one of the Plymouth Encore family or yarns, it is very colorful and I used #5 needles. My first sock--you'd have thought I'd given birth I was so excited. They were adorable and worked up fast-just the most basic sock pattern. 

To many pretty yarns out there. I thought I was bad before, but now socks. That's why I love knitting--it is pure potential--even if you never knitted a stitch! You can dream and hope about think about it.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Johann said:


> I do, I do, I take my knitting or crocheting with me everywhere!! Just ask my husband!! It goes more places with me than he does!! ha-ha


I hear that!! lol. I will not, absolutely refuse to leave my house without my knitting. It is just comforting that I have it with me 'just in case'. It has saved my piece of mind more times than I can count.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

lindakaren said:


> Where are you in NY. I'm "upstate." It's cold here in the winters so we see more knitters. I've decided that summer is for lace.


Hello! I came from NY Upstate in the Catskill Mountains. I loved living there. True the winters are cold and that's why I'm living in Las Vegas now. My husband's health came first.

I truly miss living there. Everyone knitted, crochet and quilted. We would meet in the library with our crafts and lunch, sit around a large table work on our crafts and chat. 
Here in Nevada I found only 2 knitting stores. There were 3 but one went out of business. I find it very hard to buy wool and usually have to buy off the internet. I never see anyone knit or crochet out here and when people see me they always want me to make them something or teach them...I don't even know them!

I still love the life in the mountains. :-D


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

I live in south Fla as well and knit wherever I can......in the card room at meetings, in the car(not while I am the driver) and of course in the knitting store. I also started a knitting group in my community which has become a stitchers group and we meet once a week and stitch and chat! Susan


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

I think starting your own knitting/crocheting group is an excellent idea. I volunteer at the local Senior Center and knit with the ladies. I love it! I also have a group of friends that come to my home every Tuesday afternoon to knit. I see people every once in a while knitting but not very often. I have been knitting since I was 9 and now am 63. Love it!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Seafox! ~ I did find the knitted skeleton! It is on a site called http://knitforbrains.net. I urge you all to check out this site. It is fantastic. So thank you for that.
The skeleton is truly the most amazing feat of knitting I have ever seen in my life. I sit on my porch knitting a dishcloth? Both the skeleton and the site are by men! Men?
:shock: 
(kidding)
Sherry


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

Seafox - where are you hanging out!!! not the right places - around here people meet in the cafes of the bookshops at preset times to knit and crochet together and I know of one group that meets in a local pub!!! I knit most everywhere I go - mostly socks if I'm on the run, as I know the pattern by heart (very simple toe-up) and because it's 'in-the-round' I don't have to watch too carefully most of the time!The complicated, larger stuff (sweaters for me, lately!!) I work on at home under a good light with the directions on my lap! or nearby so that I can refer to them often. I'm amazed as I get older that I can't hold an instruction in my head from the time I read it to the time I follow it in yarn lol but that may be because of the competition for my attention DH, best dog, etc. Oh yeah, and the computer which trips me as I walk by and won't let go until my right arm in tired from running the mouse!!! and then the knitting is a bit painful till the other muscles warm up!
Lynnav


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

seafox said:


> I never see anyone else knitting.
> 
> All the places we've talked about, waiting rooms, hospitals, parks, I never see a soul knitting unless I go to a yarn shop. I'm always the only one.
> 
> ...


Hi, Actually, I was on a flight (Jet Blue) from NYC to FLL (Fort Lauderdale) and the woman next to me was knitting..She was a newbie and was having a hard time with the way she was knitting.. so I spent the next 4 hours teaching her the continential way of knitting.. I never expected to find a fellow knitter sitting next to me on a plane. But you are right... never see it in waiting rooms etc.. But always get conversations going.. People always smile at me and start telling me how they used to knit, or crochet when they were a child.. etc. then you have to listen to their stories until its your turn... lol! Instead we could have all been knitting.. Oh...
And if you ever go on a cruise ... you will always find knitters... Just keep looking.. we are out there!!!!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

seafox, What a fantastic idea!! Start your own knitting group! You will find those who say they want to learn but really never will commit. I did the same....everyone just is interested, not really want to commit to doing it. I have even had some who said they would come the next day and never showed up. I have seen a few but not many. BUT, we have what is called an outdoor Farmers Fair and I see many booths with knitted and crocheted items for sale. So they are there, just not in public.


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

At my weight watchers meetings there are two women in their 30's knitting every week.I was suprised.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> lindakaren said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you in NY. I'm "upstate." It's cold here in the winters so we see more knitters. I've decided that summer is for lace.
> ...


Hi, I spent every summer in the Catskills as a child.. My mom still goes up there.. and I am moving back to Vegas in a week!!! 
Don't you go up to Mt. Charleston to get a Mountain fix??? I do!! 
I knit everywhere and like someone else said.. I take my knitting with me more than my husband!! Well knitting is happy to be with me, no matter where I am.. Husband, not so much!!! 
There are a couple of knitting groups outside of the shops that get together.. I plan to check them out.. if u want the info.. let me know..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame


OK, I am gonna blow this out of the water, Literally!! lol...
I was just on a cruise to the Antartica and a research station group came aboard to give us lectures etc.. they were all about 20, 30 years old.. about 15 of them.. they come up on stage .. and there is this little girl about 22 or 3.. and she is knitting a sock with dbl pointed needles and had the yarn in her pant pocket answering questions as she knits.. all the knitters aboard were so suprised.. we offered her yarn etc. thinking she might need some over the time she was at the station.. she said.. the first thing she packed for her 4 month trip was her knitting.. she said it kept her sane with such small quarters and so few people.. 
So even at the end of the world, we find knitters everywhere where you least expect it...


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I also live in NYC, and maybe it's a question of which places you frequent, but I've seen a good number of people knitting, often younger women! I always take my knitting to dr. appts or other places I know I'll have to wait (motor vehicles, dentist, etc), but also take it with me so I can knit on long bus or subway rides. If it's too crowded and I don't get a seat, I also have a book so I can read to pass the time. I have seen one young woman who stands up, knitting along at the most lovely, intricate lacey thing, all while the train jerks, shudders, stops, starts! It's most intimidating! I have trouble staying on my feet unless I have something to hold on to. She doesn't speak any English (Polish, I think), but we've exchanged the knitter's nod and smile on occasion. And, although I guess this does not count, whenever I go to the Lion Brand Yarn shop in NYC, all the staff there, who are mostly 20 to early 30 somethings, are always knitting. It may be a job requirement! I no longer even try knitting on a plane. The regulations seem to change at the drop of a hat, and enforcement is so arbitrary it just isn't worth it to me. The last time I brought knitting with me, the TSA agent confiscated it (it was a nearly finished baby sweater!) and actually threw it away! I learned later he could have given me an envelope and let me mail it to myself, but too late by then. I can't enjoy my knitting if I'm afraid I'm going to be put on a terrorist watch list for illegal possession of knitting paraphernalia.


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my funnest "knit in public" story:
I take mine with me everywhere! So my husband enjoys teasing me about it (but he really thinks it's cool, lol). I hate downtime, so I took my knitting with me to a SF Giants game. I was making something that I could knit by feel, so could easily watch the game & knit (until it got really exciting, at times). Typically people will ask what I'm making and ask to see. I know that my husband was thinking that at a baseball game was a bit extreme. But what fun it was when a woman a row behind me asked what I was doing. When I turned around to see who was talking to me, I saw that she was knitting too! lol I loved being able to remind my husband......"see I'm not weird!" lol


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Lynnav said:


> Seafox - where are you hanging out!!! not the right places - around here people meet in the cafes of the bookshops at preset times to knit and crochet together and I know of one group that meets in a local pub!!! I knit most everywhere I go - mostly socks if I'm on the run, as I know the pattern by heart (very simple toe-up) and because it's 'in-the-round' I don't have to watch too carefully most of the time!The complicated, larger stuff (sweaters for me, lately!!) I work on at home under a good light with the directions on my lap! or nearby so that I can refer to them often. I'm amazed as I get older that I can't hold an instruction in my head from the time I read it to the time I follow it in yarn lol but that may be because of the competition for my attention DH, best dog, etc. Oh yeah, and the computer which trips me as I walk by and won't let go until my right arm in tired from running the mouse!!! and then the knitting is a bit painful till the other muscles warm up!
> Lynnav


You can go on computer search engines to find knitting groups in the area. Usually, you just have to put in your zip code and these groups come up with information about the people.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

The artist that did the knitted skeleton is Ben Cuevas and Knit magazine has an article about him. It took him three months and he used Cascade 220 and size 3 double point needles.
When my overweight friend wanted to lose 100 lbs. she started knitting to keep her fingers busy. She lost the weight and had some gorgeous sweaters for her new figure.
She would go to the yarn store 3 nights a week because they had a knit group and no food!!!!


----------



## Dino (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see alot of people knitting. But am in a group of about 16 ladies and we meet on Fridays and knit and yak all the 2 hours we are together. I also take my knitting with me where ever I go. Also some of us meet at Starbucks in Aurora 2 times a week. We can have as many as 10 people and as small of a group as 3. I do go to the bowling ally with husband and I knit there. People come up every week to see what I am making. This is also where alot people that come in contact with me donate for our groups (yarn) or make things for me to take to give to groups we do. We do donate almost everything we make to 12 different groups. We feel proud. So if you are ever in Aurora Colorado let me know we would love to have you join us.

Yak n Yarn
Dino


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't see anyone knitting either--seems strange--I think a lot of people don't talk about there hobbies--I work at a bookstore and on occasion people will see me knitting and want to look at what I am making --Then some will say they would love to learn but I never see them again--It is strange for sure---


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I seldom see others knitting in public, but a lady in my church congregation does embroidery during meetings, lectures, and even during the service. She told me once that she has some attention deficit dosorder and that embroidery helps her to focus. I know that she is attentive in meetings as her comments are always on topic. 

When I was in college, I had a roomate who had spent her junior year in France. Linda knitted in class when I was with her here at the University of Wisconsin-Madison in the 70s. 

Linda spent her junior year of college in France. She said that her French professors complained about those American girls knitting during their lectures. 

Personally, I take my knitting along on trips whenever I travel (and of course, when I am NOT driving! ;-)

I tend to not knit when I watch a movie or TV as I'd miss to much of the movie or program. I do not knit during lectures or at church. I'd miss all that was said, which for me is the point of going to the lecture or to church in the first place.

Purlie_Girl


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dino said:


> I don't see alot of people knitting. But am in a group of about 16 ladies and we meet on Fridays and knit and yak all the 2 hours we are together. I also take my knitting with me where ever I go. Also some of us meet at Starbucks in Aurora 2 times a week. We can have as many as 10 people and as small of a group as 3. I do go to the bowling ally with husband and I knit there. People come up every week to see what I am making. This is also where alot people that come in contact with me donate for our groups (yarn) or make things for me to take to give to groups we do. We do donate almost everything we make to 12 different groups. We feel proud. So if you are ever in Aurora Colorado let me know we would love to have you join us.
> 
> Yak n Yarn
> Dino


Ok. That's FOUR knitting groups I know of in town. ;-)


----------



## Dino (Jan 28, 2011)

Where are u from?? Like I said I take my knitting everywhere
even taking it to Grandsons Graduation.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I was reading the end of a book last night at "lunch" and not knitting. One of the guys came up and said "where is the lady that sits here? What did you do to her? She never reads. She is always knitting. What did you do to her?" I guess everyone is used to me knitting.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

A few years ago my husband and I visited a heritage village (Sherbrooke) in Nova Scotia. Hubby headed back to our car to stow some souvenirs and as my feet were beginning to hurt from all the walking we had done, I sat down in the shade from one of the buildings and began to knit while awaiting his return. Within minutes a crowd had gathered round me, whispering and pointing. I looked up and smiled at them and they all smiled back. Then someone in the crowd noticed I wasn't in costume and the crowd quickly dissipated, realizing at last that I wasn't part of the exhibit.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I rarely see anyone knitting, but I occasionally spot someone in what I take to be a handknit sweater. If the situation permits, I admire the item and ask him or her if he/she knitted it. Sometimes I find fellow knitters and pleasant conversations ensue. 
Ellie


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I belong to 3 knitting groups, so do knit quite abit with others, it is always so much nicer to sit with friends and knit or crochet, its very relaxing.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> bizzyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > lindakaren said:
> ...


If you get any info please let me know. They have a shop called Wolley Wonders on Tropicana Ave, and they also have a group that sits with their crafts and chat....going there next week. Trouble is, it's too far from where I live..and with the price of gas today I don't make too many trips. 
:-(


----------



## Georgia Barker (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit a sweater once in the doctors waiting room. (Just kidding, but not by much) Seriously - I have noticed more knitters lately than in the past - is it the economy or need to be creative? Whatever - it's good to see someone besides myself with needles and yarn. There's always someone who asks about what I'm knitting and admiring the project. I hope it will inspire others - it is a satisfying hobby.


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

I am from a small town in bc and there is nothing here at all--(so I knit alone) I know there is alot of knitters here but never see them----


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Indeed, I encourage you to form a group. I take my knitting just about everywhere and it seems that I am the only one doing it. I'm with you......"what's with that?" People often ask what I'm doing and they seem to think it's great, so why don't I see more people carrying around their yarn and needles?
And in regard to socks, if I'm at the point around the heel, I need to concentrate, so I do that at home. Once I become more confident with that, I will "go on the road" with socks, too!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

knitter2heart said:


> I am from a small town in bc and there is nothing here at all--(so I knit alone) I know there is alot of knitters here but never see them----


Try putting an ad in the paper. "Knitters wanted for coffee and conversation. Call 123-456-7890"


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

very good Idea--surprized I didn't think of that--lol--thanks


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It would be helpful if, instead of asking where someone was from, everyone would go into their account profile and get out of "hiding" and put where they're from. We might actually be able to make group connections that way. 

Also I think all of the "closet knitters" need to come "out" and let the world know they are talented crafters. I like the idea of "Knitters wanted for coffee and conversation. Call 123-456-7890"


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Marzoli said:


> Well, I don't know if this counts, but very often in movies you see characters knitting. In THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH a woman appears to be using DP needles to knit a sock during the circus! And in the Joan Hickson Miss Marple movies, she is always knitting something-usually something pink-and she appears to knit in the English style which would make great sense. Lately, I've noticed lots of characters knitting in movies.


My DH and I were watching old videos of "The Waltons" TV show. Cousin Rose, who filled in the vacancy left when Miss Michael Learned left, was knitting, English style.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > bizzyknitter said:
> ...


I got info on groups that meet every week or more from Ravelry.com .. just go to the site and check out the group page for Las Vegas and the groups will pop up...When you find out what works and where.. Let me know, so that once I get there (moving back to Vegas in about 2 weeks) we can meet up.. You can send a PM, if you like..maybe, if we aren't too far apart, we can car pool and save on gas...


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi to all,I also don't see anyone knitting except at the knit shop. I even asked the owner where are all the people who make the beautiful shawls? I wear mine all the time and today at a wool festival in NH was the first time I have ever seen any on people.I received lots of nice remarks on mine and it made me feel good. nanad


----------



## Mel66 (May 14, 2011)

Hi, 

I regularly take my knitting with me and do it if I get a chance. 

I took my son to his swimming lesson on Friday and was knitting a baby cardigan (for my friend's grandaughter) in the swimming pool cafe. 

A member of staff watched me and then asked if I was having a girl? I told her at 45 I'd had my days of having children! She said I didn't look 45 but I think she was trying to compensate for her original mistake lol!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame


I guess I'm lucky, my daughter and several of her friends all knit and she also loves to crochet. She just finished a really cute blouse and also a scarf in crochet.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I also live in central California, and I occasionally see others out knitting and even crocheting. I saw a lady recently that was knitting a small backpack. I always take at least one knitting and one crochet project with me wherever I go. I haven't tried tatting in public yet, it's been a long time since I tatted, if I try doing it for too long it makes my hands hurt, but I have just found some really cute patterns so I may have to try it soon.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> greyheadedoldlady said:
> 
> 
> > did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame
> ...


Those are both beautiful! Congratulations to her. I hope she keeps it up. Inspirational!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Doesn't she look feminine in that pretty summer top. She has lovely eyes. 

That's a lot of work. The scarf is great. I've always loved those flower motifs, they are pretty on a scarf like that. 
BH


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you, I'm very proud of her!


----------



## dimples (Apr 7, 2011)

I remember my Nana taking us all to the beach and sitting there in her stockings and shoes knitting she whipped up a pair of togs for one of my boy cousins in a couple of hours and off we went to the beach


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

your daughter did a great job crocheting the top & scarf. both are very pretty.


----------



## Beatriceaun (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Betsy.
I will try out your suggestion.
I also have a friend that helped me by going back a few rows of knitting on a scarf and she had the needle out and got me back up to 20 stitches.
She was brilliant.
Happy Knitting and thanks.
I hear the heel flap is tricky on socks.
Did you find that to be true.
Janet &Lacey
Lacey is my daughters Maltese Dog and I own a poodle.
What breed are your dogs?


----------



## stchr3247 (Apr 2, 2011)

what a great idea Betsy! I take my everywhere before I recently broke my right arm! Now I am bored to tears when I'm in one of those places! Can't wait 4 it 2 heal, butthat won't b 4 a while yet.

Betsy H[/quote]
I was just thinking maybe I should make up a couple of 'kits' and go sit at a dog park or something and see if I can make a convert!

I guess I'll have to form a group.


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

How sad! I see quite a few knitters in and around Brunswick MD. Ages rang from 6 to ??? My area has coffee shops where knitters hang out. When my car goes in for an oil change, I have seen knitters. At music concerts the knitters bring smallish projects to work on until the music starts. Some continue knit during the performance. Knitting is very "in" where I live.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know how you feel!! I broke my right wrist (shattered it actually) in Jan 2010, and couldn't even really read! At first because of the pain meds I was on (Vicodin makes me either sleepy or loopy), or because I couldn't move my fingers even to turn the page. Now after "real" physical therapy was over I tell people that knitting and crochet are my new physical therapy. Knitting is still easier, more of a hand movement than crochet, which is more finger movement. I still haven't got my complete grip back yet, but it's almost there.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope your wrist heals soon. how did you break it?


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I am never without my knitting, my oldest son told me I was to young to knit. I never thought of anyone being to young or to old to knit. Like most of you I never see anyone knitting but I see a young girl at church every Sun. chocheting, and I talk to her to encourage her to keep going.


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

You have so many good ideas here! As for me, I've never knitted socks. Mittens to sweaters. Slippers even. I think I will try me a pair of socks...then maybe you'll see more people knitting socks and wonder if one of them is me. LOL


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i hope your wrist heals soon. how did you break it?


Hi Maryrose, It is healed, just working on getting that last bit of flexability back. I broke it when and old septic tank (that hadn't been used for over 25 years!) collapsed under me. I was cleaning up after my dogs, and when it collapsed, I landed with all of my weight on my right wrist.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

You are right thier not many of us knitting in public. Never seen any one. I was shock and surprised when my husband was having surgery there were three of us sitting out there knitting. We choose to set together, like the yarn connected us. We talk and knitted. Stranger connect by a thread. No one in my family knits, and I know no one who knits.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

i often knit when going out in the car while husband is driving,i do get some curious looks from people in large 4 wheeldrive cars that can look down into our car.i also knit when visiting friends and family or while waiting in doctors waiting rooms,but i never see other people knitting in public.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i hope your wrist heals soon. how did you break it?
> ...


ouch ... that hurts just thinking about it
good to hear you are healing nicely


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> Have you heard about World Wide Knit in Public Day? Go to www.wwkipday.com and see if there are any events planned in your area.
> 
> A few years ago I attended a local Knit in Public event in my city (St. John's, Newfoundland). From that beginning a knitting group started and is still going strong. We meet every week at the public library and bring our knitting. We have no agenda, no officers, no rules. We range in age from probably thirty-somethings to eighty-somethings. I've met lots of new people, been helped with my knitting and helped others with their knitting.


Linda, thanks for this. I went to the site and found a kip day in June only about 20 miles away from me. Guess what's on my calendar now?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm glad you're better. that's rough when something big & heavy falls on you. take care.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work and daughter,I know this will be a hobby she will always love. I crossstitch, knit, crochet etc. my daughters know how but don't seem interested, maybe when their children are older and they have more time. You must be proud , nice work. nanad


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I got info on groups that meet every week or more from Ravelry.com .. just go to the site and check out the group page for Las Vegas and the groups will pop up...When you find out what works and where.. Let me know, so that once I get there (moving back to Vegas in about 2 weeks) we can meet up.. You can send a PM, if you like..maybe, if we aren't too far apart, we can car pool and save on gas...[/quote]

I do go on Ravelry..Love that site...didn't know they had a group for Nevada...the knitting store I was talking about... Wolley Wonders is on Tropicana and pecos..past the strip. I love that store...they do knitting..crocheting....weaving....spining. I did some spinning, I love making my own wool. When you get back here you should give it a try. sounds good about the car pooling.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Purlie Girl's comment reminded me of something I'd forgotten...lost in the mists of time! When I was a graduate student at Oxford, I became very good friends with a Norwegian girl who was a world class knitter. I learned that it was a national past time in Norway. I made a number of trips home with her, since it was closer than NYC, and noticed that EVERYONE knits! Men, women, teens, kids...My friend Sybilla could knit while watching TV or talking. She knitted all the way through Jaws. Except for the part where we were both clutching each other and screaming with terror! And my grandmother has a picture of her grandmother (in Jura, a Scottish island part of the Inner Hebrides) knitting with two really long wooden needles, with one of them resting in a pocket of some sort of belt. The picture showed a group of eight women and girls and two men sitting outside what looked like a croft house under a tree, knitting away...Funny how chance remarks can trigger memories...


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

When people at work ask me to knit something for them , I always offter to teach them how to knit. A few have taken me up on the idea--the rest , well maybe they should learn how to 'clap' first


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your memories. I come from Swedish and Norwegian women who all knitted continually. Now that they are gone, I wish I could ask them about their own childhood memories. They gave me mine, and taught me what I know.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I've only read the first page of comments, but this is only my 2 cents...wouldn't it be neat if there were places where a wait was expected-hospital rooms, post office lines, secretary of state, doctors offices where they had a ball of yarn and knitting needles and let you knit a dishcloth or a charity cap while you waited. Think of all the things we knitters would create, and the opportunities for converting!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to a play at the local theatre tonight. DH likes to get there early to get a good seat. I will be knitting until the play starts and during the intermission and probably in the car on the way there and back.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was in college (in the 50's) the Psych Professor encouraged us to knit in class because he said we could focus on what he was saying better if our hands were busy -- that our minds would wander less in that situation. So I've made it a practice to always take some knitting when I'm in any kind of a meeting or lecture situation.

Last summer I discovered that I can't do it any more because my hearing is less acute and I need to look at the speaker to catch what is being said. So, alas, I had to put my knitting away until the lecture was over.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

seafox said:


> I never see anyone else knitting.
> 
> All the places we've talked about, waiting rooms, hospitals, parks, I never see a soul knitting unless I go to a yarn shop. I'm always the only one.
> 
> ...


You might do what I did-give a free class at the public library. I now have several new knitters for friends.


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

PERFECT! THOSE LONG POST OFFICE LINES! LOL


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

We have a group (6-8) of ladies that meet at a local store every Friday afternoon to knit, crochet, spin, etc. We get lots of interest from the shoppers. Sometimes they come into the store just to see what we're doing. It's a market specializing in IL products.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I've only read the first page of comments, but this is only my 2 cents...wouldn't it be neat if there were places where a wait was expected-hospital rooms, post office lines, secretary of state, doctors offices where they had a ball of yarn and knitting needles and let you knit a dishcloth or a charity cap while you waited. Think of all the things we knitters would create, and the opportunities for converting!


How about if a blankie for a charity got started & was left in the waiting room & anyone who wanted to knit on it could pick it up where the last knitter left off? It could be a simple garter stitch or different stitches thru out. Then when the blanket was done a volunteer could take it to the nursery or call the original knitter to say it was finished & can be picked up. Another one could then be left. Think of the possibilities!!! A little note of explanation & invitation to knit on it could be left with it.


----------



## yarndiva (May 13, 2011)

I am never without my little bag of knitting - traffic jams, movies, waiting rooms, luncheons, etc. I knit for my own pleasure and don't look around to see who else is knitting. I'm the Madame Defarge of Los Gatos! By the way, she's the only knitting in the novel, too!


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I see people where I live mostly crocheting. I am currently teaching 2 people to crochet, one is in her 50's & the other is 21. A lot of people talk about doing either crochet or knit but they never do. So sad, they won't ever feel the therapeutic help it gives all of us.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I have always loved to knit when sitting. In the bus or in a waiting room it is a great talking point and someone always begins a conversation about knitting. And yes, I have rarely seen anyone else knitting in public. As a young mother in the 50s I carried my knitting in the pocket of my apron (we always wore an apron) and in between tasks, or when chatting over the fence, out came the knitting. It is surprising just how much can be accomplished, just a few rows at a time during the breaks from other activities. I do remember knitting on the bus as a child, and then continuing while walking home afterwards, still knitting, and a lady telling her daughter how clever I was to knit while walking along. Now that was enough encouragement to become a knitter for life LOL


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I've only read the first page of comments, but this is only my 2 cents...wouldn't it be neat if there were places where a wait was expected-hospital rooms, post office lines, secretary of state, doctors offices where they had a ball of yarn and knitting needles and let you knit a dishcloth or a charity cap while you waited. Think of all the things we knitters would create, and the opportunities for converting!


That's similar to an idea that I had: When guest are at your house and you don't want to feel like you are leaving them out, have a basket with a ball of yarn, needles and teach them a simple stitch. Who knows, maybe you'll get another afghan from guests and you could pick a name to give it to one of them. OR, you could simply have them make their own dishcloth.


----------



## sjlajsb (May 11, 2011)

I have been teaching my 10 year old grandaughter to knit. She said several of her friends knit and she is eager to learn.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I can remember as a very little girl taking the train to visit my Grandparents my Mother always was knitting. She made my Grandfather argle socks and I loved to play with the bobbins. That was in the 50's so I guess I'm accostomed to looking for knitters


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > I've only read the first page of comments, but this is only my 2 cents...wouldn't it be neat if there were places where a wait was expected-hospital rooms, post office lines, secretary of state, doctors offices where they had a ball of yarn and knitting needles and let you knit a dishcloth or a charity cap while you waited. Think of all the things we knitters would create, and the opportunities for converting!
> ...


What a good idea!!!


----------



## jradwick (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm 65 and live in Hawaii. For a while I thought I was the only one in the state who knitted. Finding yarn was so hard in Kona I almost gave up. Finally, I stumble upon a great store that had groups meeting twice a week. I love it. I learn so much from them. When I travel I am usally the only one knitting on planes. I did find one lady who was also knitting on a flight from Kona to LA, we had a great chat and swapped favorite websites. I too, wish there were more of us.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm seeing people kniiting more often, now that it has become somewhat of a trendy thing.I've always brought my knitting along with me if I know that waiting will leave me sitting around looking at everyone else look at everyone else. That is the reason, I tell my husband for having all these different knitting projects of various sizes sitting around-what if I get stuck waiting somewhere?? I can grab one on the way out the door so I'll have something to do if I have to wait.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Me ,too. I always have some project w/me, wherever I go.


----------



## Dino (Jan 28, 2011)

;-) I agree I take it everywhere. I have a knitting bag on wheels and I use that to carry my oxygen and It carrys everything I need to go out.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the idea of having a 'group knitting' project. My friend is going through chemo for the second time now. They have to sit for a long time during treatment. 

I wonder about knitters there. Maybe I could create a group afghan project and leave it there. It is always cold in there, it could be a nice cover up when finished.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Great Professor-I always knew that about knitting, but thought that I would insult any speaker or lecture,I sometimes brought it along anyway. I grew up w/attention deficit disorder, and knitting was a huge help to me.


----------



## sallyG (Feb 15, 2011)

Back in college (early 1960s) I took my knitting to class in order to finish a Christmas gift. Most instructors didn't mind and one commented that during WWII many students knit in class for the soldiers. A favorite place to knit is in the car on a long ride; that way I don't backseat drive at my DH so much.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Such a cute knitting little thing you have in your profile ,to the left.Where did you find it?


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame


I have ayoung friend who has just started knitting she takes her knitting with her to work as a receptionist and does in between customers. and today I spoke to another young girl (17)who wants to learn to knit and crochet. My daughter 30 knits and her friends who are younger than her do too. I live in the UK perhaps its taking off here.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw a cute thing once in a knitting book. It was a pretty basket loaded up with small balls of leftover yarn in all sorts of colors. Sat on a table as decoration. When a guest came they knitted on it, or LEARNED on it--it was a fairly skinny scarf with all different stitch patterns-- and with all the colors it was cute. The author said she eventually would bind it off and start another, but kept, and wore the sampler scarf, goofs and all, while remembering who had knitted each part. 

There is a renewed interest in those knitters of the British and Scotish Isles and the English Dales. 
There is even a guy on etsy who hand makes knitting 'sheaths' and the long needles like they used to use to make the old stle 'gansey' sweaters. They also used belt things that they stuck the end of those wires into to stablize the right needle. I can't even imagine how long it would take me to knit a sweater like that.
Little tiny needles and fine wool they'd spun made a tough warm fabric for the fishermen to wear. They had different patterns for different locales--it is said that if a man was lost at sea and his body found on the tide, that the tight fitting sweater would identify what village he came from. Yikes. 
There are photos of those women with huge loads of peat or something strapped on their backs, all hunched over, with the knitting held out in front as they trudged along.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Portugeuse knittting looks very interesting to me, I am a long time knitter, but not until recently saw Portugeuse knitting. Are those tiny hooks that are used w/fine wool? Wow, I am totally impressed w/that way of knitting! I did see a site that showed a knitter in progress but it was hard to see how and what was being used.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

there was an episode of Knitting Daily where the guest demonstrated knitting the Portugese style. It was very interesting. You could check our their website and find out about it. I think it is knittingdaily.com. Give it a try.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

The Museum of Art and Design in New York City had an exhibit a few years back called "Radical Knitting" that was full of examples of knitting as art. Part of the exhibit was a table with a long scarf-like WIP that invited visitors to sit down and knit as much of whatever stitches and designs they wished to add to the project. It was great fun to see what others had done and to add my own touch to the knitting. I've always wondered what it looked like and what became of it when the exhibit ended.

Ellie


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I do a lot of looking on line but prefer to buy from small stores. We were in VT, and I found yarn I liked. I emailed the shop and she is mailing the yarn to me. Same price, less postage than on line and.... a new friend


----------



## donnawright56 (Apr 16, 2011)

I live in the Oklahoma City area and at our church we have a knitting group that meets at least monthly. The group consists of YOUNG women, 20s & 30s all with young children. I was very happy to hear about it. I'm in my mid-50s and have been knitting as long as I can remember. These women are SERIOUS knitters, too. They work on sweaters, socks, children's clothing, etc. But...I've never seen any of them knitting in public.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

donnawright56 said:


> I live in the Oklahoma City area and at our church we have a knitting group that meets at least monthly. The group consists of YOUNG women, 20s & 30s all with young children. I was very happy to hear about it. I'm in my mid-50s and have been knitting as long as I can remember. These women are SERIOUS knitters, too. They work on sweaters, socks, children's clothing, etc. But...I've never seen any of them knitting in public.


Hopefully they're keeping their eyes on their kids.lol


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

since I started this post I have learned we do have knitters around me. 

I went up to the yarn shop for my fix. 

I could a drive miles to reach groups, or start one next fall. 

Maybe I should just sit home and type about knitting-- it is almost as much fun. 

But I knit well enough to teach very basic stuff, and I am eager enough to learn from others. So there are lots of options for sociability 

I know that the handcrafts are important to us. 

I never had children. One of my husband's grand kids was a solid knitter, but she has stopped .

I'm happy my nieces are trying. They have little free time, but I think they have the bug. 

I want to try some of the options we have discused here. Give away kits, group knitting. 

I will get a 'shawl/chemo chair afghan' started and take it up to the new chemo place. 

It is great talking with all of you.

BH


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

When I moved to this area 8 years ago I started looking for knitters because I had been a knit teacher for 25 years in another state. Still haven't found a one, so it's just me and I knit everywhere I go. The DR, dentist, library,car trips, or any other appointments and am usually called the knitting lady when I'm called. Since I started many others are now showing up with their crochet, hand quilting, needlepoint or cross st projects. AM still hoping for a group, but doesn't look very promising.
On at least 5 of my yahoo groups there are concerted efforts at least every warm month in different areas to get KIP(knitting in public) events filled with members so people can see and hopefully become addicted too. I know Kansas has several KIPs each year in different areas during wool fests, fairs,community events or they just get together for picnics in parks and bring the needles and yarn.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> When I moved to this area 8 years ago I started looking for knitters because I had been a knit teacher for 25 years in another state. Still haven't found a one, so it's just me and I knit everywhere I go. The DR, dentist, library,car trips, or any other appointments and am usually called the knitting lady when I'm called. Since I started many others are now showing up with their crochet, hand quilting, needlepoint or cross st projects. AM still hoping for a group, but doesn't look very promising.
> On at least 5 of my yahoo groups there are concerted efforts at least every warm month in different areas to get KIP(knitting in public) events filled with members so people can see and hopefully become addicted too. I know Kansas has several KIPs each year in different areas during wool fests, fairs,community events or they just get together for picnics in parks and bring the needles and yarn.


I couldn't find knitters in my area so I taught a free class at the public lib. and made some!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a very rural area and the only 2 local libraries in the next towns won't even put knitting books on the shelves because "no one does it anymore" and they only allow quilters to use their rooms for projects or classes. Can't even get interlibrary loans of books I would love to get patterns from. They act like you are trying to pull their teeth with no novocaine just for asking.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> This is a very rural area and the only 2 local libraries in the next towns won't even put knitting books on the shelves because "no one does it anymore" and they only allow quilters to use their rooms for projects or classes. Can't even get interlibrary loans of books I would love to get patterns from. They act like you are trying to pull their teeth with no novocaine just for asking.


So sorry they act like that. What a bunch of Scrooges! Next thought: have a class at your home or church on learning to knit a prayer shawl. Send a note to the other local churches and ask them to post it. Make you some new knitters!


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

Occassionally when I can afford it, I go to Bingo. There is one lady who comes to play and brings her knitting and crocheting with her...She is amazing!! She plays over 20 cards and knits or crochet while she is playing (I can and will never figure out how she keeps tracks of her cards while her fingers are moving)
She makes a lot of baby things for the hospital like booties and caps for the babies who need things to go home in...She also makes a lot of adult booties for charlities... She is a very resourceful woman and I am in awe of her (wish I could think and keep track that well).


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Wish I could still knit at bingo but it's 75 miles each way so can't get there any more. 
Also, have been putting up flyers, advertising on the local radio station and putting notices up at the only store that sells yarn within 50 miles and never got a single answer. Tried to start a knitting or craft group, offered to give lessons for free, not a single person ever contacted me. So, just gave up and make items to sell at craft fairs.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

zipknitter, I know just what you are going through.I don't knit well enough to teach but wanted to start a group. NO ONE in my community would answer. I have gone to the weekend fair and seen knitting and crochet items for sale but no one would give me any info about the handworkers. Went away thinking I had the plague or something.We have a Community Center here and "Not interested" is the reply. My son coaches basketball there, guess knitting isn't physical enough.


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

I too am a lip reader when people speak. It helps me hear better. 
I practiced to "feel" the stitches, and still lip read. You can do it with practice and patience. It slows you down a lot.

What inspired me was a 90 year old friend in the nursing home. She crotcheted me a pair of wonderful pot holders from the cotton doily thread. Her hook was tiny (I don't remember what size) and perfect detail. Here is a photo. These are 26 years old now. I have used them. They are thick and doubled.

She was totally blind and told me once that she had been crocheting all her life, and she "just knew where the hook went".

I love these potholders!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

What a way to run a library, no ILL's of knitting books is absolutely disgraceful. Who runs your library? If it's local council can you put in a written complaint? There should not be a restriction on ILL's. 
sharont


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> greyheadedoldlady said:
> 
> 
> > did you ever notice the ones who do knit are not young kids i dont think the kids today are very much interested that is such a shame
> ...


I live near a reservation,a frend and I go there once or twice a week and teach the kids how to knit or crochet for Art class. One of the girls got so good she was able to teach her Mom to knit. This was very gratifying to both of us. We where so proud of her.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> zipknitter said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very rural area and the only 2 local libraries in the next towns won't even put knitting books on the shelves because "no one does it anymore" and they only allow quilters to use their rooms for projects or classes. Can't even get interlibrary loans of books I would love to get patterns from. They act like you are trying to pull their teeth with no novocaine just for asking.
> ...


I like this suggestion. In addition, take a few afternoons (Saturdays), and go to the library with your knitting and sit and knit. If they ask, you needed a change of scenery. Soon enough, there will be interest...hopefully.

In addition, I'm quite proud of myself. My nephew called me at 3 yesterday to ask me if I was coming to his band concert, one they might have mentioned when I last saw them a month ago, but did not make it into my calendar. After finishing my errands, I grabbed my knitting bag and sped off to the band concert, walking in two to three minutes late. Wouldn't you know it, my family was sitting in the front row. I sat down (after re-arranging my nieces) and pulled out some knitting. My dad's girlfriend and I chatted quietly about it until they started, then we enjoyed a rockin' band concert (6th grade through high school jazz), while I knit away. It did make me realize I'd rather have bamboo needles for this, as when the instructor/conductor is chatting, you could hear the clicking, so I challenged myself to knit very quietly.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

I lived in Miami for 35 years and basically didn't knit for all those years. Just a few afghans here and there. People don't knit in Florida because you don't need sweaters, scarves, shawls, etc., there -- it is too hot! I saw people knitting only at the yarn store. Now that I live in Virginia I knit much more and I see knitters lots of places, at the monthly guild meetings, in bookstores, etc.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This is really curious. When I am sitting in a location knitting I get comments like "I used to do that when I was young". Is that Knit or crochet? When I think about it I never see anyone else knitting in public.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

never seen anyone here!

Spend time in Turkey with my Sister. Everyplace you could see ladies knitting, even when we visited the Turkisch Bath Grandma was sitting in the waiting room knitting.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

For those of you who look for things to knit when it is hot, how about doilies? Some of those thin yarn scarves, or even tank tops in the fine yarns. Would take longer but oh so beautiful when done. They make the prettiest gifts. Hairpin lace shawls just for the prettiness of them (not warm) or fancy summer hats. I think some really special items out of your beautiful hands would come forth. You women just have me in awe the way you knit so flawlessly and do such beautiful knitting. I only hope to get half as good. I respect your talent with all my heart. Lovin' each and every.......


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

shanni said:


> What a way to run a library, no ILL's of knitting books is absolutely disgraceful. Who runs your library? If it's local council can you put in a written complaint? There should not be a restriction on ILL's.
> sharont


Not only is it a terrible way to run a Library but I do believe that 's censorship! Protest to your Mayor, Board of Trustee's and the local newspaper. Churches ususally have fund raising 'fairs'-that would be a good place to find some knitters in your area. Good luck.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

hi we are coming back to alabama, i have been looking for yarn shops, between mobile and birmingham and can not find any. do you know of any real yarn shops i will drive if i have to thanks


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

What a shame that your library doesn't help you out! Our public library is wonderful. I have had many inter-library loan books on knitting, and have made many projects from library knitting books. Even better, we have a weekly knitting group that meets at the library and the staff makes tea and coffee for us, or punch in the summer when it's warm. Other library patrons often come and look at what we are doing. There's a very good relationship among knitters, library staff and library users.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

I have seen others knitting on the ferry, in the lobby of the automotive center. A lot of people comment when I knit that they should bring either their knitting or crocheting. As for young people knitting, you need to teach them. It will become a lost art if not. I taught two of my girls to knit ages 21 and 23. They love it. My oldest wants to learn but she is a perfectionist and we don't have the patience to work with her. Sad I know but she brings it on herself.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone knitting in public or someone else's home. But, I have seen people crochetting, guess it's just easier to take along.BTW, I take my knitting everywhere, except church!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

lknowland said:


> I have seen others knitting on the ferry, in the lobby of the automotive center. A lot of people comment when I knit that they should bring either their knitting or crocheting. As for young people knitting, you need to teach them. It will become a lost art if not. I taught two of my girls to knit ages 21 and 23. They love it. My oldest wants to learn but she is a perfectionist and we don't have the patience to work with her. Sad I know but she brings it on herself.


I think young people should learn - perfectionist or not. Have her go to a yarn shop where they are non-related and have more experience teaching. We are all wishing for knitting groups BUT, knitting and crocheting and any of the needle-arts are wonderful because they are all "alone" activities and we all need "alone" activities for they psyche and for the great feeling of accomplishment which creativity gives.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Of course my knitting/crocheting goes every where with me. I have seen others knitting on cruises I have been on and while I was in St. Thomas saw a man knitting hats it the park. Remember the movie "Airport"? Helen Hayes who played the stowaway on the plane was knitting. On the show "Hot in Cleveland" Bette White knits. I'm trying to see what type of stitch they're knitting. Watch too much TV huh? How else am I going to knit/crochet? My knitting group that meets every Sat. knits in public (usually up to 10 people). One of the members only knits socks, another only knits hats. I think sometimes people just want to stay at home and knit/crochet in private? What fun is that? Can't share anything with anyone that way.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Kichi said:


> zipknitter, I know just what you are going through.I don't knit well enough to teach but wanted to start a group. NO ONE in my community would answer. I have gone to the weekend fair and seen knitting and crochet items for sale but no one would give me any info about the handworkers. Went away thinking I had the plague or something.We have a Community Center here and "Not interested" is the reply. My son coaches basketball there, guess knitting isn't physical enough.


kichi, I don't know where you live, but you could try yarnlover'sroom.com. Go to the "Just for Fun" button and the third topic down states: "Find knitting and crochet circles in your area". Sometimes you can find a group or just a person trying to make contact with other knitters.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Here in Vermont and New Hampshire I see alot of people knitting....Usually they are making socks or prayer shawls also seem to be popular....


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Use needlework as an ice breaker. Many will ask what you are doing or say they used to do that. Invite them to your needlework groups. Children are facinated by it. Slow down and explain what you are doing. Let them know where to go to learn as you show them. Parents will often say they are too young. My response is if they can tie their shoes they can do needlework. Both take two hands and string. Often adults will say they can't and have tried in the past. I use the tie your shoes again and say it was probably the teacher, not them. There are many adaptations around the world and we all get the end result. Putting a positive light on needlework and offering to show/teach will provide great friends. Juli in Central PA


----------



## gothlite (May 19, 2011)

I work at a call center and a majority of the ladies knit/crochet at work, including me. The great thing is that the company gives us free yarn and we can choose to donate the items we make through the company.

A good friend of mine is ALWAYS knitting. She will walk and knit, stand and knit, knit in the dark at the movie theatre - wherever, whatever, she knits all the time.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

gothlite said:


> I work at a call center and a majority of the ladies knit/crochet at work, including me. The great thing is that the company gives us free yarn and we can choose to donate the items we make through the company.
> 
> A good friend of mine is ALWAYS knitting. She will walk and knit, stand and knit, knit in the dark at the movie theatre - wherever, whatever, she knits all the time.


Wow. Sounds like a great company to work for. Good for you!


----------

